# Hard to beat the Sam's Club Masterbuilt?



## gunpowder (May 31, 2009)

I have an electric Gourmet Brinkmann I have used for the past couple of years. It has gotten to the point I am getting custom jobs from board members, friends, etc.  

I wanted to upgrade and after looking at gas vs electric I still am sticking with electric due to high gas use vs electric. 

I am leaning towards the Masterbuilt via Sam's Club for total cost of $362.18 Tax, inc. warranty. I think that the next level (SmokinTex, CookShack,) are better but I can't get there from here without spending at least $300 more after shipping to get the same sized capacity. My prefered budget is closer to under $400. Yes I know the new SmkerTaex is $395 but it is half the size plus $30 shipping. 

Am I correct or am I missing a secret deal somewhere?


----------



## fire it up (May 31, 2009)

What size MES are you looking at, 30" or 40"?


----------



## mossymo (Jun 1, 2009)

Gunpowder
Might be a bit of a road trip, but maybe you could work something out with this seller - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


----------



## ronp (Jun 1, 2009)

I love my MES, very conveient to use at a moments notice. And Sam's 3 year warrantee can't be be beat for 39 dollars.


----------



## gunpowder (Jun 1, 2009)

Sam's is a 40 with the window. Made specifically for and shipped directly from factory to them.


----------



## capt dan (Jun 1, 2009)

If ya like chineese  stuff, probably be your best buy. Lots of different  forums have  alot of  gripes about the workmanship and electronic components. I personally know one person wh had to order the top electric unit  3 different times before he got a good one.


----------



## mikey (Jun 1, 2009)

Gunpowder, I strongly recomend that you read all of the threads & posts in regards to mes issues. In my opinion, the complaints outweigh the praises of that unit. If you do decide to go with the mes, I would keep the Customer Service phone number handy. Chances are you will need it.


----------



## gunpowder (Jun 2, 2009)

I picked up one today with the three year extend warranty. If it goes bad prematurely I will at least be protected. I just didn't have the cash to go with the 1400 CookShack and wanted the space the 40" provides. 

I have read here that they apparently recommend a break-in time before cooking but the instructions don't mention it. Anyone have  a link?


----------



## ronp (Jun 2, 2009)

I think it is 3 hours at 275 then some wood smoke. It is in the manual.

Good luck, and I hope you enjoy it as much as I do. If you need any help with it you can PM me and I would be glad to help.


----------



## werdwolf (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a 30 inch MES for 1 1/2 yrs now.  Works great.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 2, 2009)

Keep us updated on it's performance and your experiences with it; it may well be my choice when my Cabela's (by Masterbuilt) gives out.


----------



## mysticalman (Jun 2, 2009)

I just picked up one of these from Sams Club after looking at them for the past 2 years. 

My first smoker was one of the original masterbuilt's that didn't have an exhaust hole or latch to keep the door closed. The results were so so from my first electric smoker I hope to have much better results this time around with all of the improvements they have made.

I ended up taking it back and getting a big box gosm. I love my GOSM but I liked the set and forget of electric.

I am also going to give pellets a try to see if I can get a good smoke ring going.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jun 2, 2009)

From a previous post of the MES and it's electrical problems look at the front feet on the unit.  If the lines go up and down it's from the new supplier and better than if the lines run horizontal.  These are the units which are more prone to fail.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...1&postcount=40


----------



## ronp (Jun 2, 2009)

Mine is fairly new and the lines run horizontal. Hmm.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jun 2, 2009)

so is mine.  bought it in dec 08


----------



## gunpowder (Jun 2, 2009)

My lines are horizontal. Hmmmm.  Well if it kicks the bucket I will probably be returning it for a Cookshack.


----------



## ronp (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, here is a copy of and email that Kim sent me. Hope this clears up any confusion on this matter.


*Ron,*
*How to tell which factory made the units:*
*If the grooves on the leg boots go up and down then it is from the old factory.*
*If the grooves on the leg boots go left to right they are from the new factory.*
*Let me know if you need anything else.*
*Thank you,*

*Kimberly Ruonavaara*
*[email protected]*
*Call Center Service Representative*
*Masterbuilt Manufacturing*
*1-800-489-1581 Customer Service *
*1-706-660-8022 Fax *


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jun 3, 2009)

mmmmmm.  This is just the opposite from the information shotsky posted after speaking with Tanya Moore, the CS Manager.


----------



## ronp (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes I know. Maybe I will forward this to Kim. Just sent her an email.


----------



## gunpowder (Jun 3, 2009)

My model # is 20070508. Wonder if this means model is a 2007 one????

Serial# GM040853


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks Ron.  Hope this clears up this confusion of which is the newer model and which has the better wiring.


----------



## chrism (Jun 4, 2009)

Just bought the 40 inch MES today from Sams. The boot grooves run horizontal. From what I had read earlier thought I got an old one. Well maybe I didn't. Curious to see your email reply Ron.


----------



## ronp (Jun 4, 2009)

This is what I got today. from Kim.


----------



## gunpowder (Jun 4, 2009)

That doesn't say much other than they switched factories and they didn't have 100% failure from the old factory. 

They only have a 90 day warranty but perhaps they indicate here that if there is a failure they will attempt to work something out.


----------



## mikey (Jun 4, 2009)

According to this you're good for 3 yrs + 90 days http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...87&postcount=8  Right?


----------



## mysticalman (Jun 4, 2009)

I just purchased mine this week as well, and my front feet have the groves that go around the rather then go up and down.

So I wonder if I have one of the new ones or the old ones. When I broke it in it had some issue's with heating fully. I just wrote it off due to the fact I was running an extension cord to it. I now plug it in directly and still not heating like I would like it to.


----------



## gunpowder (Jun 8, 2009)

Yep! I cooked chicken qtrs today. My first smoke with the MES. I also did some Zucchini. 

the built in meat thermometer doesn't work.  push the button and all I get is dashes.


----------



## ronp (Jun 8, 2009)

Call Kim In CS at 1-706-256-3942, tell her Ron sent ya.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Have you tried to reset it? I would do that first.

Good luck.


----------



## gunpowder (Jun 8, 2009)

Reset? How?... never mind. Found it and I still get the dashes when pressing the meat thermometer.


----------



## ronp (Jun 8, 2009)

Unplug it for a minute or 2.


----------



## gunpowder (Jun 8, 2009)

didn't work. I will leave unpluged till morning and give them a call. I assume when you push and hold the meat button a temp is shown. I just show dashes.


----------



## ronp (Jun 8, 2009)

Yep it should show the temp of the meat.


----------



## chrism (Jun 8, 2009)

Still in the process of getting another temp. probe. Has anyone determined how accurate the one is on the MES 40" ? Thanks


----------



## gunpowder (Jun 10, 2009)

thanks for the number Ron. She is shipping me a new meat probe... 3-5 days should be here


----------

